# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  What is your dream fight?

## quarry206

what is your dream fight to watch, but would have no meaning at all...

basically if there were one circus freak show fight you could set up, who would be in it and why?

----------


## energizer bunny

Do you mean in MMA or anybody from anywhere??

----------


## Brown Ninja

It was Barnett vs Fedor...........

----------


## Brown Ninja

Randy vs Fedor maybe
Anderson vs Rampage or Chuck
Wandy vs Rickson 
Sake vs Rickson

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Sapp v Lesnar
Kimbo v Fedor

or any combination with those 4... lol  :7up:

----------


## Hunter

rickson vs saku(5 years ago before saku's body went to hell completely)
Fedor vs brock
Kidd vs mike brown
Anderson vs Rampage.

----------


## quarry206

> Sapp v Lesnar
> Kimbo v Fedor
> 
> or any combination with those 4... lol


for some reason i was thinking along the same lines.. maybe even through in tyson just to have another freak in the mix.. two talents with a bunch of just freak show iffy talent guys..

----------


## organized_konfusion

I would like to see Vitor vs Rampage, Urijah Faber vs. BJ Penn

----------


## Andro9

after seeing henderson vs bisping im good lol

----------


## bigrich4

do they have to be alive??
Bruce Lee vs. Mike Tyson

----------


## organized_konfusion

Lashley vs Lesnar

----------


## southmadejd

Anderson Silva vs Machida
Fedor vs Couture
Fedor vs Lesnar
GSP vs A Silva

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tito vs Dana

----------


## Brown Ninja

Dana White vs Tom Atencio

----------


## Brown Ninja

Randy vs Hendo

----------


## Brown Ninja

Wandy vs Shogun

----------


## Brown Ninja

I might be the only one and this might be boring as hell but I have always wanted to see Tito vs Arona

----------


## WARMachine

Ricardo would smash Tito. Hes a better wrestler.

----------


## quarry206

i would love to get a time machine and have Don frye in his prime against some of the greats of today..

though i don't think he is the best ever, i liked watching him fight whoever came around no matter the weight. though the talent in MMA is higher today then 15 years ago, I would still love to see him fight now a days, if he were still in his prime

----------


## Hunter

> Ricardo would smash Tito. Hes a better wrestler.


didnt they match up at adcc a few years back with arona winning a close match?

Yeah Arona using elbows would finish more fights and probably be exciting for the casual fan. I have always been impressed with his conditioning for carrying around the muscle mass he carries and not gassing its pretty impressive.

----------


## BG

> after seeing henderson vs bisping im good lol


 :Haha:

----------


## BgMc31

Mayweather v Cotto
Mayweather v Pac Man
Berto v Cotto
Roy Jones v Bernard Hopkins II (Jones beat Hopkins one handed 15yrs ago, but B Hop is a much better fighter than Jones is now).

Lesnar v. Lashley
Lesnar v. Fedor
Rampage v Silva
Kongo v Sapp
Kimbo v Kongo
Kimbo v Lashley
Fedor v. Kimbo
Cro Cop v Kongo

----------


## Hunter

I would also like to see a prime saku and bj go at it. Life long fan of the IQ wrestler.

----------


## lostcause

urijah vs ali (in his prime), to show how mma has revolutionized fighting and to see a guy half his size shut his big mouth up.

also anderson vs machida

----------


## F4iGuy

Prime Gracie vs. Anderson Silva

----------


## F4iGuy

> urijah vs ali (in his prime), to show how mma has revolutionized fighting and to see a guy half his size shut his big mouth up.
> 
> also anderson vs machida


I'm changing my answer to this.

----------


## BgMc31

> urijah vs ali (in his prime), to show how mma has revolutionized fighting and to see a guy half his size shut his big mouth up.
> 
> also anderson vs machida


As far as I know Ali was a boxer not a MMA fighter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Do you want to see Urijah take on Ali in a boxing match or a MMA match? If that's the case, I would love to see Ali take on Fedor in a boxing match so Fedor can have his ass handed to him! :Aajack:

----------


## Hunter

> As far as I know Ali was a boxer not a MMA fighter . Do you want to see Urijah take on Ali in a boxing match or a MMA match? If that's the case, I would love to see Ali take on Fedor in a boxing match so Fedor can have his ass handed to him!


Yeah two different sports. Apples to oranges.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Fedor vs Aleks

----------


## lostcause

> As far as I know Ali was a boxer not a MMA fighter . Do you want to see Urijah take on Ali in a boxing match or a MMA match? If that's the case, I would love to see Ali take on Fedor in a boxing match so Fedor can have his ass handed to him!


im sorry i wasnt more specific, i thought that you would use your high intelect to interpet that when i said to "show how much fighting has changed" as an mma fight and not a boxing match. ali would win in a boxing match and dice shaking contest.

----------


## F4iGuy

> what is your dream fight to watch, but would have no meaning at all...
> 
> basically if there were one circus freak show fight you could set up, who would be in it and why?


OP never said they had to be MMA fighters. It would never happen but you have to admit it would be fun to watch.

----------


## quarry206

> OP never said they had to be MMA fighters. It would never happen but you have to admit it would be fun to watch.


this is true, i was maily refering to MMA because of recent topics/threads.. but by all means in my book boxing is just as fun to watch ..

MMA
don frye (in prime) vs.. kimbo, fedor, lesner

and i put kimbo in there just as a freak show to watch... don frye as i said earlier was my favorite to watch.

boxing
ali vs tyson

----------


## BgMc31

> this is true, i was maily refering to MMA because of recent topics/threads.. but by all means in my book boxing is just as fun to watch ..
> 
> MMA
> don frye (in prime) vs.. kimbo, fedor, lesner
> 
> and i put kimbo in there just as a freak show to watch... don frye as i said earlier was my favorite to watch.
> 
> boxing
> *ali vs tyson*


That's definitely a dream bout. But I think Tyson v. Frazier or Tyson v. Marciano would be much more entertaining.

How about young George Foreman against Lennox Lewis or Foreman vs. one of the Klitchko brothers?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tyson vs Matweather

----------


## organized_konfusion

Cro cop already fought kongo......

----------


## BgMc31

> Tyson vs Matweather


Hahahahahaha!!! :Haha:  :Haha: hahahahahahaha!!!

That would be hilarious.

How bout Mayweather v Sugar Ray Leonard
Mayweather v Sugar Ray Robinson
Sugar Ray Leonard v Sugar Ray Robinson

----------


## BG

Gonzaga/Carwin 2
Nick Diaz/GSP
Gomi/Sherk
Brown/Penn
Gonzaga/Lesnar
Fedor/Lesnar
Vitor/AS
Henderson/AS 
Rampage/AS

----------


## organized_konfusion

Chuck vs Vitor again
vitor vs shogun
nick diaz vs nate diaz

----------


## organized_konfusion

Van damne vs norris

----------


## organized_konfusion

Mike goldberg vs joe rogan :7up:

----------


## organized_konfusion

And finally, wand vs as

----------


## therecanonlybe1

ali vs tyson
gsp vs silva

----------


## lostcause

torres vs faber
bill oriely vs bill maher
obama vs hitler

----------


## Brown Ninja

Lesnar vs Junie Browning

----------


## Redy4TC

definately crocop vs. lesnar

or maybe lesnar vs kimbo, after the ultimate fighter show, maybe he'll learn a few things there..

----------


## Brown Ninja

Why Kimbo? He is a twat

----------


## quarry206

> Why Kimbo? He is a twat


your saying you wouldn't find it fun to watch kimbo get destoryed?

i mean it would have no real meaning other than just to shut up everybody that says kimbo is the man.. for some reason the Seth P didn't do it.. so put him against somebody that will just destory him slowly

----------


## Redy4TC

i agree hes trash...but maybe after bein on this next ultimate fighter he'll learn a few things...and yes i would be nice to see him get destroyd by lesnar

----------


## quarry206

i support kimbo in this sense i think he did not do anything that anybody else wouldn't have done.. if you offered me millions to fight washed up fighters i would do it too...

but though i think he had some raw talent as a boxer, he is not a pro.. nor is he a pro MMA fighter, but i will watch TUF to see how he does.. i think with training he could be somebody that is fun to watch.. but way out of the top five HWs IMO

I only get annoyed with people saying he is the man because of some shitty youtube videos.. which i'll even agree they were fun to watch. but doesn't make him an MMA champ.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Kimbo is the next HW champ....

----------


## methodical

silva v machida silva by knockout

----------


## Biohazard74

Tough question. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many

----------


## lostcause

i now have more respect for kimbo than i do fedor. its more important for him to prove himself than for him to make money. if only more professional athletes were like this.

----------


## BJJ

I arrive a little late but better late than never.

In order of importance to me:

1. Helio Gracie vs Bruce Lee
2. Helio Gracie vs Mike Tyson
3. Helio Gracie vs Kimbo
4. Bruce Lee vs Mike Tyson
5. Mike Tyson vs Kimbo
6. Huo Yuanjia vs Helio Gracie

7. myself vs Helio Gracie
8. myself vs Bruce Lee
 :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:  :Hmmmm:  :Tear:

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Ali vs Tyson. Boththeir primes

----------


## bigc56b

George St. Pierre vs Anderson Silva at a catch weight

----------


## whynot960

> George St. Pierre vs Anderson Silva at a catch weight


thats my dream with a GSP win and then I want machida to kick silva's a$$

----------


## PC650

tyson v.s ali

----------


## Knockout_Power

Me vs Gina Carano

----------


## stang

Anderson vs Randy at 205

----------


## BJJ

> Me vs Gina Carano


yes but in a luxy hotel room...  :7up:

----------


## Redy4TC

> thats my dream with a GSP win and then I want machida to kick silva's a$$


machida would never fight anderson silva..their buddy buds and have agreed not to..i think this is what stops silva from moving up in weight..waiting for machida to lose the title

----------


## stevey_6t9

system_admin vs *admin*

----------


## amcon

> what is your dream fight to watch, but would have no meaning at all...
> 
> basically if there were one circus freak show fight you could set up, who would be in it and why?


dream fight would be me taking on mt t, mike tyson, and rocky one after another and tearing them all up... in my corner would be terminator and conan the barbarian, cut man would be - for get it its my dream - i dont need a cut man!!

or 

me and fador - i take three of his best right hands and then slowly give him the look, smile - spit a tooth out and slowly walk up to him and tweek his knows then bitch slap him... press him over my head and slam him on his head... then ground and pound him till the ref stops it based soley on the amount of blood loss fador has sustained.

or 

maybe just pamala anderson kicking my ass with platform high heels one and and wife beater... 

any would be a dream fight for me  :7up:  :1laugh:  :1laugh:

----------


## F4iGuy

Cyborg vs. Urijah

What do you guys think? Would she have a chance?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Cyborg by viscious Ko

----------


## Brown Ninja

Randy vs Coleman

----------


## tboney

> Anderson Silva vs Machida
> Fedor vs Couture
> Fedor vs Lesnar
> GSP vs A Silva


I agree with the first 3, but anderson would demolish gsp. I dont think it would even be a contest.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Stefan Struve vs Roy Nelson
Dream Matchup

----------


## Brown Ninja

Machida is a ball sac. I can't wait for Shogun to dismantle him with kicks....again

----------


## Brown Ninja

Kimbo vs Matt Mitrione
has there ever been a more high profile match up?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tyson Griffin vs Renzo Gracie

----------


## Brown Ninja

Jose Aldo vs Faber

----------


## bjpennnn

> Cyborg vs. Urijah
> 
> What do you guys think? Would she have a chance?


no way.

----------


## supermanfw

Fedor vs dana white

----------


## Danbireland

silvia or gsp v cung le at catchweight
hatton v khan . . . cant wait until somebody knocks khan out again and shuts him up.world champion boxer that cant take a punch :Chairshot:  and people wonder why we all watch mma now instead

----------


## bjpennnn

> Fedor vs dana white


lolllll that would be the biggest ppv event ever.

----------


## drdeath613

the person i would like to make it into mma would have to be mike tyson i think if he got perfect take down defense no one in mma would be able to touch him to put them thin mma gloves on him would mean the death of whoever he hit

----------


## drdeath613

also matt hamill vs matt huges

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^Really?

----------


## Brown Ninja

I would love to see Arona vs Tito. Sounds boring I know but very interesting

----------


## Brown Ninja

Shogun vs Wandy

----------


## Hunter

> I would love to see Arona vs Tito. Sounds boring I know but very interesting


They faced off in adcc I know with tito winning in overtime I believe. I would have liked to see the fight a few years ago, not so much anymore. That fight would have come down to who got the takedowns imo.

----------


## Hunter

Gsp vs Silva
Penn vs Fitch/Alves.
Lil Nog vs shogun 2
Lil Nog vs Machida
Brock vs Fedor
Aleks E vs Roy Nelson

Dog the bounty hunter vs Steven Segal loser lets the other one cut his pony tail
*Admin* vs icepick27

----------


## ComradeCarnivore

Peyton Manning vs Tom Brady

David Hasslehoff from baywatch vs David Hasslehoff from Knight Rider

Peter Griffin vs the rooster pt 4

Kimbo Slice vs the 12 yr old kid who kicks over my trash can every other week

Me vs my Boss

The creepy kid from the Omen vs the creepy kid from children of the corn

Me vs Dustin Diamond

Michael Vick vs the PETA president

Charles Barkley vs Skip Bayless

Me vs Skip Bayless

Ryu vs Sub-Zero

Me vs Owen wilson's brother (the guy from the at&t commercials)

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

the ultimate warrior vs stone cold steve austin. In a ladder match! 


Can I get a hell yeah?!?!?!?!

----------


## kiddo24

I'd love to see Manny Pacquaio v Roberto Duran both so uncomprimising fighters with great chins!
Also Tyson v Ali would be immense.

----------

